# Penis Plug problems - a very embarased and sore rat



## ArtyRat (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi I'm new to this forum and really need some advice.

I have three boys who are my first rats and they're nearly 14 months old. 
Yesterday me and my partner were sat with them and one of my boys (Fry) was grooming his tummy and manly areas, suddenly he just throws this small white hard smelly ball away from himself and goes back to grooming. I had know idea what it was but felt it had probably come from his genitals as I couldn't see where else it could have come from. After some internet searching we found out about penis plugs and how to remove/look for them.

well to cut a long story short after a traumatizing time for rats and owner we managed to find and remove the biggest penis plug I could think could ever exist. It must have been close to and inch long and a centimeter wide. we gave him lots of love and cuddles and I planned to check him three times a day for the next few days.
His foreskin (I'm guessing that's it) is a little raw and this morning was a little crusty so I've bathed it with a wet tissue and rechecked. We must have missed some last night as there was another centimeters worth.

Hes bright and his tongues nice and pink and hes being very forgiving. Hes a little quiet but he's probably a little sore.

I just have some questions, is this at all normal for rats his age?
I feel like an awful owner as I feel I should have seen it before but I had know idea they existed.

Is there any tips on how to prevent this happening again, anything diet wise?
We checked the others and they're fine

Has anyone else had anything like this happen?

Any advice would be really appreciated, I'm just very worried about him

Thank you
Pip


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

I've never heard of anything like that but I have girls and it honestly makes me glad I do.  I hope someone else can help you.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I have 2 males. They both get waxy plugs. But one gets them more often. I think it's normal🐭


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

you can't prevent them, it's naturally. If I am correct they happen in basically all male animals in some way or form.

The Penis plugs are basically built up dead sperm. I typically find them in my boy's hammocks when I go to wash them and have to remove them. If it was really big sounds like he is having issues grooming himself and I would just watch out to make sure that he is keeping himself clean, maybe check every other day or once a day for a few seconds.


----------



## ArtyRat (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you, It's nice to know they're not uncommon, we've checked him again this evening and he had another small one, just going to keep checking and hopefully when it's no longer sore he'll start cleaning it properly. 
But yeah I'll keep an eye on him when I see him cleaning


----------

